
The Horrors Lurking in Your Legacy Codebase - ingve
https://medium.com/@dylanbeattie/the-horrors-lurking-in-your-legacy-codebase-616d7d631f35
======
notacoward
I was expecting this to be yet another tiresome Chesterton's Fence[1]
violation, but it's actually quite good. The software equivalent of the
appendix, uvula, or hiccups. All long-lived systems grow some of these. In a
way, they're actually a sign of health. If your system doesn't have any weird
callouses, it's most likely because nobody has used it seriously enough to
form any.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Chesterton%27s_fence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Chesterton%27s_fence)

